# Mexican Options



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Bidding on a low end Tex Mex wedding reception, outdoors $15 for food.....what have you guys done?

Appetizers:
Tortilla Chips, salsa, guacamole, black bean dip

*optional additions....+$

Quesadilla Station:
cheeses
chorizio
chicken
veg
onions
cilantro
chilis
refried beans

*optional additions....+$ 
seafood
beef

Fruit (pineapple, melon, mango) lime wedges, chili powder

*+$ other sweet options.
*+$ punch options

I set time limits. Thought I'd share a lower end menu with potential of <optional additions>:smoking:


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I went to a great wedding reception, a make your own fajita bar. Chafers of beef and chicken, cool looking platters of cooked green, red and orange bellpapers and onions, lined up by color in another chafer. In addition, all the other fajita makings, warm tortillias, beans, cheese, salsa, etc. 
Also fruit and cheese platters.

The caterer used some very nice equipment which did not at all make it look like a "budget" job.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Spicy rice or other starch? We do one with thyme, dill, and onion- a little different than the usual one with chili powder etc. 

Black bean and corn salad/salsa? I have a recipe, as do most folks, that can be used as either. I like it for breakfast....

Large green salad.


----------



## fullon (Jul 10, 2007)

A good Arroz Verde makes a fantastic alternative to standard "Spanish" rice. Here's a great recipe that I use often: Arroz Verde (Green Rice) Recipe @ CDKitchen.com :: it's what's cooking online!

I would also recommend a fajita or burrito bar. You can do a chili verde, arroz con pollo, or carnitas very reasonably as well.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I've been making mini rellanos with a range of different fillings and sauces from pretty standard cheese to different vegetable or rice fillings. For an upscale plated appetizer I did a spicy lobster rellano. It turned out very good.


----------

